# Shampoo Bar Recipes



## SoapRiley (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone know any good shampoo bar recipes that won’t dry the hair out too bad?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 27, 2018)

Why don't you search the forum there are numerous threads relating to this subject. If you are looking for a lye based bar for hair it is not recommended.

Did ya'all notice I Behaved...


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jun 27, 2018)

Shampoo Bar - Thanks Lindy!!
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/Shampoo-Bar---Thanks-Lindy!!.30946/

Lots of shampoo talk there


----------



## CallMeBetty (Jun 28, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Why don't you search the forum there are numerous threads relating to this subject. If you are looking for a lye based bar for hair it is not recommended.





- so what are the alternative cleaning agents if not lye?


----------



## artemis (Jun 28, 2018)

CallMeBetty said:


> - so what are the alternative cleaning agents if not lye?


Assuming that you don't mean lye itself would be a cleaning agent for hair or skin... [emoji4] 

Here's a thread that discusses actual shampoo bars not made with lye:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/63410/


----------



## CallMeBetty (Jun 28, 2018)

artemis said:


> Assuming that you don't mean lye itself would be a cleaning agent for hair or skin... [emoji4]



Yes actually, that is what I meant! I’m a newbie, but I want to make a shampoo bar without chemicals.  Would the coconut oil have enough cleansing power to clean hair? Or should I use something else?


----------



## artemis (Jun 28, 2018)

CallMeBetty said:


> Yes actually, that is what I meant! I’m a newbie, but I want to make a shampoo bar without chemicals.  Would the coconut oil have enough cleansing power to clean hair? Or should I use something else?


Well, one thing to know, then, is that this is a chemical process-- a chemical reaction between the lye and the oils/fats.  You can start with natural ingredients, but lye is not natural and it is also dangerous.  By the time the soap is done, there is no lye left in the soap and there is no more coconut oil, but sodium cocoate, instead. 

First, you will need to do a little research. The videos in the link below will help get you started, but the best learning comes from adding what you see there with things you read here. Surf through the beginners section and watch videos for a while until you have an idea of what the safety precautions are and what a soap recipe looks like (it's not quite what we think of as a recipe when baking!). Don't forget to introduce yourself in the introduction forum and read the forum rules if you haven't already. 

Veteran members: did I hit all the high points? I was trying to keep it short-and-sweet. 

Basics of Cold Process Soapmaking: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAADF6209996265D2


----------



## Complexions (Jun 30, 2018)

swiftcrafymonkey has discussed shampoo bars in great detail recently.  She recommends syndet shampoo bars and has in depth discussions on many of the different surfactants she recommends and why.


----------



## stephpull (Mar 21, 2022)

Ok, thank you!


----------

